# 👉 Using emojis 😜 to visually 👀 organize📒 your template! 👈😎



## lucor (Oct 23, 2020)

Ok, this may sound reaaally silly, but hear me out.  

I'm a very visual person and I recently found out that in Cubase you can actually use emojis when naming your tracks (I don't know about other DAWs) and I quickly realized that, for me at least, it makes it much easier to quickly distinguish between different instrument types when skimming through my tracks. Unfortunately the emojis aren't colored, which would make the differentiation even easier, but it's still a big help for me.

Here's an example (there's no deeper meaning to what symbols I've used, I just tried to make them as different from each other as possible).





Give it a try and see if it helps you as well. I might grow to hate it in the future, but so far I quite enjoy it.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 23, 2020)

Great tip! Just tested this and found that it works in Reason, too. (They even show up in color!)


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Oct 23, 2020)

lucor said:


> Ok, this may sound reaaally silly, but hear me out.
> 
> I'm a very visual person and I recently found out that in Cubase you can actually use emojis when naming your tracks (I don't know about other DAWs) and I quickly realized that, for me at least, it makes it much easier to quickly distinguish between different instrument types when skimming through my tracks. Unfortunately the emojis aren't colored, which would make the differentiation even easier, but it's still a big help for me.
> 
> ...


Awesome  How do you make the instrument emojis? Just copy them in or is there certain key combos etc ; Sorry always been a bit clueless on Emojis.


----------



## lucor (Oct 23, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Awesome  How do you make the instrument emojis? Just copy them in or is there certain key combos etc ; Sorry always been a bit clueless on Emojis.


You can either copy them from a site like this (https://getemoji.com/), or on Windows 10 press [Windows Key]+[.] (period key, or the semicolon key depending on your keyboard layout). On Mac I think it's Ctrl+Cmd+Space.
Personally I just copied them from the site above, I found it much quicker to find things on there.


----------



## Dietz (Oct 23, 2020)

To the OP: Wouldn't it be easier to use Cubase's Track Icons, in your case?

... personally I can't stand the current global trend of de-alphabetization, but the feature is there.


----------



## lucor (Oct 23, 2020)

Dietz said:


> To the OP: Wouldn't it be easier to use Cubase's Track Icons, in your case?


Not really, since the tracks need a minimum height for the icons to show. Also they are much harder to see even then (can you spot it?):


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 23, 2020)

🦆 = clarinets


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 23, 2020)

Dietz said:


> ... personally I can't stand the current global trend of de-alphabetization


#MeToo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 23, 2020)

I need multipe versions of the facepalm one...


----------



## Dietz (Oct 23, 2020)

lucor said:


> Not really, since the tracks need a minimum height for the icons to show. Also they are much harder to see even then (can you spot it?):


I get your point! :-D .... another reason to leave that feature switched off.


----------



## ism (Oct 23, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> 🦆 = clarinets


Best Prokofiev joke ever.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 23, 2020)

lucor said:


> You can either copy them from a site like this (https://getemoji.com/), or on Windows 10 press [Windows Key]+[.] (period key, or the semicolon key depending on your keyboard layout). On Mac I think it's Ctrl+Cmd+Space.
> Personally I just copied them from the site above, I found it much quicker to find things on there.


Yup, that's the key combo for Mac. 🎻


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 24, 2020)

Dietz said:


> ... personally I can't stand the current global trend of de-alphabetization, but the feature is there.


The real problém is that many people just use random, senseless emojis in all their posts.
🐃🏗️🥇🎮👙🧤


----------



## Henu (Oct 24, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> 🦆 = clarinets





ism said:


> Best Prokofiev joke ever.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 24, 2020)

lucor said:


> Ok, this may sound reaaally silly, but hear me out.
> 
> I'm a very visual person and I recently found out that in Cubase you can actually use emojis when naming your tracks (I don't know about other DAWs) and I quickly realized that, for me at least, it makes it much easier to quickly distinguish between different instrument types when skimming through my tracks. Unfortunately the emojis aren't colored, which would make the differentiation even easier, but it's still a big help for me.
> 
> ...



It's not for me, but I applaud the thinking outside the box. I have to say though, I was a little dissappointed to see that angry brass doesn't have an angry 😠 emoji. Also it's Halloween season, you could use a 😱 library in there.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 24, 2020)

Logic's new track icons might as well be emojis


----------



## ism (Oct 24, 2020)

Henu said:


>


Ah you're right. The duck is the oboe. 

But it was nearly the best Prokofiev joke ever.


----------



## ism (Oct 24, 2020)

Unless anyone has any better Prokofiev jokes they're like to share...


----------

